# Belladonna/Phenobarb



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Well guys, my life has been the best its been in last 5 years the last 2 months. I think finding a girlfriend was the key to it all along. Occasionally I still have bad days, but I don't let it bother me like it used too. Anyway, the last 2 days haven't been great, and my doctor just prescribed me BELLADONNA/PHENOBARB, could you guys tell me your experiences with it? It also says it helps calm down nerves? Thank you very much.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,I've never used it myself, but I found this info online:http://www.vastrx.com/DrugInfo/belladonna_...49999007620.htmI'm moving your thread to the Antispasmodics forum and see if anyone there knows more about itCherrie


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

AllStrZ said:


> Well guys, my life has been the best its been in last 5 years the last 2 months. I think finding a girlfriend was the key to it all along. Occasionally I still have bad days, but I don't let it bother me like it used too. Anyway, the last 2 days haven't been great, and my doctor just prescribed me BELLADONNA/PHENOBARB, could you guys tell me your experiences with it? It also says it helps calm down nerves? Thank you very much.


I've used Donnatol off & on for years, mostly off, and it never did much for calming my gut. It did tend to have a slight sedative effect on me, however, and also gave me dry mouth. I have even used two at a time and that didn't help either. My prescription was so old, I just recently threw the rest out as I didn't forsee ever using it again. However, everybody is different and you may find it works for you - I hope it does. wearyone


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Perogorric(sp) works great, but you can't get a script for it-


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I've used it, we can get it over the counter here. I never had much luck with it for the cramps either. I find buscopan and Colofac do a much better job, although colofac can cause constipation.


----------

